# Peggy, the three legged racing goat



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw this story on facebook and just had to share it! Who would've thought a goat with only 3 legs would run so fast?

http://www.wfmz.com/news/3-legged-goat- ... index.html


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is great :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing! Great that she has such a strong will!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

That goat is a hero!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's cool...I didn't even know they had goat races though! :scratch: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat... :thumb:


----------

